# URL Changes, SEO Updates, Code fixes



## Chris (May 3, 2007)

I'm pretty much done. You'll notice a lot of little things changed - for one, the actual link to threads will now have the forum/title name in them, instead of the old-style dynamic link. All the old links will still work.

Additionally, if you post a link to an external site with just the URL, the site will now pull the page title from that site.

For example, if I type my website's url:

Chris Quigley - Musician

As you can see, it displays the title instead of the domain name. 

I'm sure there will be some bugs, so please post up if you see things not working correctly.


----------



## Shawn (May 3, 2007)

Nice work, Chris!


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 3, 2007)

hmm, that seems pretty cool


----------



## darren (May 3, 2007)

That's some cool shit.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2007)

Might be a couple of quick reboots here and there tonight/tomorrow AM, so if you see a DB error screen, that's why.

[action=Chris]is breakin' stuff[/action]


----------



## Michael (May 4, 2007)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2007)

Pretty cool, Chris.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 4, 2007)

Chris is the best site admin ever. 

Very cool sir.


----------



## noodles (May 4, 2007)

The Official Division Website - American Heavy Metal at its Finest!

Holy shit, that is one cool mod.


----------



## technomancer (May 4, 2007)

Thankee sai


----------



## nicknuisance (May 4, 2007)

Yea, lot of DB problems. Working better now though.


----------



## skinhead (May 4, 2007)

This rocks, Chris!

EMO KILLER. This is Meizor's chotolog!


----------



## playstopause (May 4, 2007)

What's with the four little icons at the bottom of each post?


----------



## technomancer (May 4, 2007)

playstopause said:


> What's with the four little icons at the bottom of each post?



Looks like they let you mark the post in various social bookmarking etc sites


----------



## Leon (May 4, 2007)

playstopause said:


> What's with the four little icons at the bottom of each post?



cool stuff, but ^ ^ ^


----------



## Wiggywiggler (May 4, 2007)

I'm too afraid to try the wee icons.. 

Also, if I link to my home page, I get "Index 1"  (Aye, I'm lazy)


----------



## TheReal7 (May 4, 2007)

:::: The Music of Scott Kroeker ::::

what's with the little dodads at the bottom of each post?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 10, 2007)

Chris, I noticed that if the url has a parenthesis at the end (well, just on wikipedia links so far) it will cut it out of the link and break it.

I thought it had to do with the title...but now that I think about it, the parenthesis is part of the url.


----------



## skattabrain (Jul 21, 2007)

curious ... you ever get a se traffic bump after your updates?


----------

